# anyone else getting denials on cast supplies?



## michellelgrd (Mar 26, 2010)

according to united health care as of 12/17/09 code a4580 and a4590 were added to their list of dme exclusions i havent checked yet but am guessing humana is doing the same anyone else having issues with this?


----------



## mmpratt (Mar 27, 2010)

michellelgrd said:


> according to united health care as of 12/17/09 code a4580 and a4590 were added to their list of dme exclusions i havent checked yet but am guessing humana is doing the same anyone else having issues with this?


Hi Michelle,
We use specific cast supply codes--Q40xx--and are getting paid.  Since there are so many of them and they depend on type--plaster, fiberglass, etc--we developed a cheat sheet based on age of patient and cast or splint.  We then had our doctors tell us how many rolls of fiberglass are used for each type.  Saves us lots of time.


----------



## armen (Apr 6, 2010)

I work for orthopedic and I bill cast every day for almost every patient. Have never had problems with cast supplies. I bill UHC, HUMANA, Aetna, CIGNA, etc. It seems like you just need to start billing specific codes like Q4038, 
Q4037 (fiberglass; plaster)


----------

